
Neil Young’s failed anti-streaming business helped the music industry - jensgk
https://qz.com/1711629/how-neil-youngs-business-failure-helped-the-the-music-industry/
======
madengr
I just buy CDs.

~~~
fuzz4lyfe
bandcamp offers flac downloads. I just buy from them and add it to my Plex
server. Best of both worlds.

